# Website help!



## jellyrole (Apr 16, 2010)

http://techarkade.com/component/con...amptron-fc-5-fan-controller.html?directory=57

I can't figure out how to get the right sidebar fixed so that everything's up and aligned like it should be. 

Another thing is I would like to make the overall layout a bit wider. The site is running on Joomla CMS.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 16, 2010)

the template should have the option to change the width. the sidebar should also have those options. if it does not you will probably need to modify the template CSS file.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 16, 2010)

what you are seeing is probably some kind of float drop effect

use firebug for firefox to edit the css/html while the page is visible, so you can immediately see the effect your changes have


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks, will try that out now.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Apr 17, 2010)

from the code you had on Saturday 21:08 GMT!!! GMT! this will fix it:

add a style for this:
<div class="col1pad">
.col1pad {
float: left; 
width: 800px;
}

remove 
left:280px;
position:relative;
from template.css line 133

remove
margin-left:-280px;
from template.css line 130

remove
margin:0 0 0 280px;
from template.css line 132

and it'll line up properly


----------

